# In-line images ( Mountain icon )



## VenusEnvy

The mountain icon appears when I post in this forum, but not in any other. Is this a glitch? Or, perhaps this is the least likely place someone would post an image? . . . .

Just wondering.


----------



## lauranazario

No Venus... it is not a glitch. Inline images are allowed ONLY in this forum. Mike Kellogg explained to us that he decided to enable inline images here so that people could post "pictures" highlighting problems or making special indications. 

Like this kind of thing... if we were discussing something regarding the user panel "properties" (which does not exist, this is only an example) and you wanted to show the problem... or if someone asks something about the forum and we show them where it is using a picture... things to that effect.







Saludos,
LN


----------



## VenusEnvy

Thanks, Laura. Now, would you mind telling me how one would create an image, like you just have? I've been wondering this for a while now.


----------



## rayb

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> The mountain icon appears when I post in this forum, but not in any other. Is this a glitch? Or, perhaps this is the least likely place someone would post an image? . . . .
> 
> Just wondering.


 
Venus, the mountain icon is the standard icon used in many software to post images retrieved on your PC or in the Internet. In the case of WR or other forums, for example, the mointain icon is used to post an image which is retrived in yhe Inernet. Hence, you have then to provide the URL of the image you want to post and the software will retreive it in a public site. Conversely, you cannot post in WR an image not publicaly available in the Internet. By the way, in WR, if you post the URL directly or you use the mountain icon the result is exactly the same.


----------



## VenusEnvy

rayb said:
			
		

> Venus, the mountain icon is the standard icon used in many software to post images retrieved on your PC or in the Internet. In the case of WR or other forums, for example, the mointain icon is used to post an image which is retrived in yhe Inernet. Hence, you have then to provide the URL of the image you want to post and the software will retreive it in a public site. Conversely, you cannot post in WR an image not publicaly available in the Internet. By the way, in WR, if you post the URL directly or you use the mountain icon the result is exactly the same.


rayb: Thank you for this bit of information. I already know what the icon is and does, being a WR member for over a year now. With that being said, we had access to post in-line images (using this icon) up until recently. This was the source of my ponderance.


----------



## rayb

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> rayb: Thank you for this bit of information. I already know what the icon is and does, being a WR member for over a year now. With that being said, we had access to post in-line images (using this icon) up until recently. This was the source of my ponderance.


 
Sorry Venus, I'm probably missing the source of your ponderance. Effectively, we still have acces to post on line images, like this one for example:






Whose URL is: http://cards.lovingyou.com/platinum/images/thanks2.jpg


----------



## VenusEnvy

rayb said:
			
		

> Effectively, we still have acces to post on line images, like this one for example:


Yes, but only in this forum. 



Ahhh, forget about it . . .


----------



## cuchuflete

Venus...you are right...only in this forum, and in the Congrats forum for the coming birthday celebration.

To post a screen shot here...
1. capture a screen
2. go to one of the hosting services and upload the image
3. post it here


----------



## alc112

Nicole, you want to know how we copy this:?




Iit's very simple. You only have to press a key called, at least in my keyword, mpr pant/ Pet Sis and yoo will have a copy from your screen.

I think is very important that you go to the Properties of your image when you have upload and copy the URL from there. then click, in the forum, the icon and put in there what you have copy and that's all

I suggest you this page to host your image: http://xs.to/
The problem is that your image should have a name this server don't know. The image I posted I nammed 1 what It couldn't be upload because there's other image with the same name. The page will tell you. so you have just to put other name. Press some keys and that's all.


----------



## VenusEnvy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Venus...you are right...only in this forum, and in the Congrats forum for the coming birthday celebration.


When did this start?



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> To post a screen shot here...
> 1. capture a screen
> 2. go to one of the hosting services and upload the image
> 3. post it here


I know how to post an in-line image using the icon, but I don't know what a "screen shot" is? . . . . 


			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Nicole, you want to know how we copy this:?
> Iit's very simple. You only have to press a key called, at least in my keyword, mpr pant/ Pet Sis and yoo will have a copy from your screen.


Um, thanks, Alexis. But, I don't have a button like that!


I want to know how one can, for example, take a snapshot of their screen displaying an error message.


----------



## Benjy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> When did this start?
> 
> 
> I know how to post an in-line image using the icon, but I don't know what a "screen shot" is? . . . .
> 
> Um, thanks, Alexis. But, I don't have a button like that!
> 
> 
> I want to know how one can, for example, take a snapshot of their screen displaying an error message.



look above the little pad where you have insert/home etc. there is a group of three buttons normally with scroll lock and one that i broke off. i cant remeber what it is. anyhows the other own is callec PRINTSCREEN  just hit it then open an image editor. paint brush will do. hit the paste, and you have an image. ta da.

http://www.worldstart.com/tips/tips.php/408


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benj: Is that what that button does?   Thanks!


----------



## rayb

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Yes, but only in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, forget about it . . .


 
Ahhh!! I realize now, I wasn't aware that the mountain icon wasn't enabled for other forums. However, you can allways post the URL and the result is exactly the same. By the way, the icon mountain is also available for PMs.

Regards,

rayb


----------



## supercrom

I just wanna help.
You are right, *Benji*, just click on PRINT SCREEN (IMPR PANT in Spanish) to capture the whole screen.
However, if you wanna capture only the active window, you can press and hold ALT, then clik PRINT SCREEN, that's all.

*Supercrom*


----------



## alc112

supercrom said:
			
		

> I just wanna help.
> You are right, *Benji*, just click on PRINT SCREEN (IMPR PANT in Spanish) to capture the whole screen.
> However, if you wanna capture only the active window, you can press and hold ALT, then clik PRINT SCREEN, that's all.
> 
> *Supercrom*


 
¡Qué buen truco! No lo sabía,  Muchas gracias Crom!!


----------

